
How We Built DoltHub: Front-End Architecture of a TypeScript + React Application - mjesuele
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-03-25-how-we-built-dolthub-front-end-architecture/
======
mjesuele
Hi folks. I work for Liquidata, the company behind Dolt (a version-controlled
SQL database we refer to as "Git for data") and DoltHub (a React application
hosting Dolt data repositories). I wrote the linked blog article explaining
our front-end architecture, including our monorepo structure and our use of
Yarn workspaces, TypeScript with project references, and typescript-eslint.
Hope you find it interesting, and don't hesitate to ask if you have any
questions!

